
Electric Scooters Are Causing Havoc? - andrewfromx
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/20/technology/electric-scooters-are-causing-havoc-this-man-is-shrugging-it-off.html
======
resalisbury
Havoc? We dedicate 50% of space downtown to cars. But it's "havoc" when
another form of transit takes 0.01% of sidewalk space.

That said riding on sidewalks should be discouraged, and individual offenders
ticketed. But we should also create more biking like infrastructure in which
these scooters can operate.

~~~
resalisbury
San Francisco is a continual disappointment to me in it's regulatory approach
of banning things.

Allow docess bikes? Nope let's mostly ban them but grant Uber subsidiary,
Jump, a monopoly on operating a very small number.

Allow electric scooters? Nope let's ban them!

Have dynamic pricing for parking in the Richmond? Yes, but let's severly
restrict how dynamic it can be and have a huge freakout.

Build more houses? Nope let's downzone and empower local obstructionism.

